# Connecting laptop to TV



## locrispin (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a Dell Inspiron 6400 which I would like to connect to my TV. The video card in the Dell is a Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family, and the driver is igxpmp32.sys.

The lap top has an S-video TV-out connector and I have a scart connector on the other end of the cable.

My Dell hanbook tells me to go to Control Panel-Display-Settings, then click tab for video card. I have done this and by pressing Ctrl/Alt /F2 I get a rather poor picture on the TV which is in black & white. What else can I do?

Locrispin


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

When you went to the video tab did you set the resolution to one the TV can handle natively? Your TV manual should tell you.

If that doesn't help maybe its the cable or interface. Try a new cable.


----------

